# New Oliver 4230 8" Jointer



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

It's a great looking machine. I've wondered about the new Olivers and if they are still good.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. I'm envious!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

OH MY! Just got goosebumps…LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a fine hunk-a-hunk-a beef.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

that is some prime beef, lean castiron


----------



## mpinjp (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Chris - that's a nice looking machine. I hadn't heard of Oliver before, but they have an impressive resume.
I am looking forward to reading your review of it when you post it.
I am currently in the market for a jointer, and so I was wondering where you got yours from, and if you would recommend whoever that was.

Thanks,
Myanna


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

Myanna-missed your post. Sorry. Cag Lumber in Gainesville, GA. It's a wholesale lumber dealer in Gainsville, GA. Easy to do business with. Very happy with machine. Thx.

Chris


----------



## Dovetail_Tendonitise (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been looking at the same model, where was it made?


----------

